# Partiva per Firenze.  Se venivo, ci potevamo incontrare.



## zipp404

Mi domando se il modo delle forme verbale evidenziate in *marrrone *si possono parafrasare con quelle evidenziate in *nero*, e qual è "più corretta", la prima, la seconda o tutte e due?


*1.*
[Peter] mi ha telefonato da Berlino.  Partiva per Firenze.  Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.  
Se *venivo * a Firenze ci *potevamo * incontrare.  
Se *venivo * gli *dovevo *  portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro. 

*Parafrasi:*

*2.*
Mi ha telefonato da Berlino.  Partiva per Firenze.  Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.  
Se *vengo / verrò * a Firenze ci* potremmo * incontrare.  
Se *vengo / verrò * gli  * dovrei * portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro. 


_Grazie!_


----------



## Iperione

C'è un problema nel uso dei tempi sin dall'inizio del brano.

Se _Peter mi ha telefonato da Berlino_ l'ha appena fatto, è accaduto da poco, dunque non _partiva per Firenze_, ma _parte, sta partendo o partirà per Firenze_.

Ti spiego nel dettaglio: _ha telefonato_ è un passato prossimo che, nel suo significato più corretto, indica un'azione avvenuta da poco che, spesso, ha effetti anche sul presente o dura ancora nel presente, ha, in sostanza, un valore perfettivo.
_Partiva_ è un imperfetto, un tempo che indica una azione continua nel passato, ha un valore durativo nel passato e di contemporaneità nel passato, senza una diretta conseguenza sul presente.

Quando dici che qualcuno _partiva per Firenze_ e questa persona ha telefonato prima di partire, devi usare un tempo antecedente all'imperfetto che in italiano è il trapassato prossimo: _aveva telefonato_.

Purtroppo l'uso dei tempi e dei modi corretti, la cosiddetta "consecutio temporum", è uno degli aspetti più complessi dell'italiano, nel cui uso anche i madrelingua hanno grosse difficoltà.
Ti scrivo il brano corretto:

[Peter] mi *aveva telefonato* da Berlino. *Partiva* per Firenze. *Avevano deciso* di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze. 
Se *fossi venuto* a Firenze ci *saremmo potuti incontrare*. 
Se *fossi venuto* gli *avrei dovuto portare* un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro. 

Ho corretto anche il periodo ipotetico perché, dal contesto, mi sembra più corretto l'uso di un periodo ipotetico della possibilità.


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  _Grazie!  _ 

Parlando di un azione, di un evento che _ è appena avvenuto e riportando quello che Peter mi ha appena detto_ riguardo a ciò che lui vorrebbe che io faccia nel presente o in un futuro prossimo (non lontano), è corretto parafrasarlo in questo modo _?_

Mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Dice che *parte *per Firenze. Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze. 
_Dice che_ se *vengo *a Firenze ci *potremmo* incontrare. 
[Dice che] Se *vengo **dovrò *portargli un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.

.


----------



## Iperione

Esattamente. 

L'unico piccolo appunto è su quei *Dice*: visto che ha detto quelle cose durante la telefonata, che non sta avvenendo in quel momento, ma è avvenuta da poco, sarebbe meglio usare il passato prossimo: *ha detto*.

Riguardo al periodo ipotetico, c'è qualche piccola cosa da correggere.
Puoi comporlo in due modi: come periodo ipotetico della realtà e come periodo ipotetico della possibilità, te li scrivo nell'ordine:


_Dice che_ se *vengo *a Firenze, ci *possiamo* incontrare. [Dice che] Se *vengo*, *dovrò *portargli un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.
_Dice che_ se *venissi *a Firenze, ci *potremmo* incontrare. [Dice che] Se *venissi*, *dovrei* portargli un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.


----------



## zipp404

Chiarissimo.  Molte grazie.

Per ricominciare e usando il passato prossimo (il quale, come hai già segnalato, indica un'azione avvenuta da poco che, spesso, ha effetti anche sul presente o dura ancora nel presente):

Mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Ha detto che sarebbe partito per Firenze. (Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.)
Ha detto che se fossi venuto a Firenze, ci saremmo potuti incontrare.  Se fossi venuto, gli avrei dovuto portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.

Grazie ancora_*!*_


----------



## Iperione

zipp404 said:


> Chiarissimo.  Molte grazie.
> 
> Per ricominciare e usando il passato prossimo (il quale, come hai già segnalato, indica un'azione avvenuta da poco che, spesso, ha effetti anche sul presente o dura ancora nel presente):
> 
> Mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Ha detto che sarebbe partito per Firenze. (Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.)
> Ha detto che se fossi venuto a Firenze, ci saremmo potuti incontrare.  Se fossi venuto, gli avrei dovuto portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.
> 
> Grazie  ancora_*!*_



Così è perfetto.


----------



## laurentius87

zipp404 said:


> Chiarissimo.  Molte grazie.
> 
> Per ricominciare e usando il passato prossimo (il quale, come hai già segnalato, indica un'azione avvenuta da poco che, spesso, ha effetti anche sul presente o dura ancora nel presente):
> 
> Mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Ha detto che sarebbe partito per Firenze. (Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.)
> Ha detto che se fossi venuto a Firenze, ci saremmo potuti incontrare.  Se fossi venuto, gli avrei dovuto portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.
> 
> Grazie  ancora_*!*_



Perfetto, direi. Alla fine è il solito dilemma del periodo ipotetico dell'irrealtà reso con l'indicativo imperfetto, uso sempre più comune specie all'orale ma tendenzialmente da evitare allo scritto.


----------



## marco.cur

[Peter] mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Partiva per Firenze. Non vedo cosa ci sia di sbagliato.
Quando Peter ha telefonato era in partenza per Firenze. Era pronto per partire. Stava partendo.


----------



## zipp404

_Molte grazie._ 

Sì, hai ragione.  Stava per partire o si era già messo in viaggio quando ha telefonato, diciamo che mi ha telefonato _*all'improvviso*_ dalla stazione o dall'aeroporto.
Che viziato sconsiderato_*!*_  Come se io non avessi niente da fare e passasi le ore ad aspettare la sua telefonata per ripescare e portargli quel suo congegno.

.


----------



## Iperione

marco.cur said:


> [Peter] mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Partiva per Firenze. Non vedo cosa ci sia di sbagliato.
> Quando Peter ha telefonato era in partenza per Firenze. Era pronto per partire. Stava partendo.



Non c'è qualcosa di sbagliato, è semplicemente una situazione ambigua, strana.
Se usiamo l'imperfetto per il valore esatto che ha, ossia esprimere durata di un azione nel passato e contemporaneità con un'altra azione passata, in questo caso avremmo Peter che telefona nello stesso momento in cui parte, escludendo che la partenza avvenga in seguito alla telefonata.
Non che non sia possibile, Peter potrebbe telefonare mentre si imbarca sull'aereo per Firenze, per esempio, ma mi sembrava che fosse una buona occasione per chiarire a Zipp l'uso dei tempi verbali. 
Inoltre ho considerato più probabile che Peter partisse dopo la telefonata, ma forse era una presunzione arbitraria.

Le altre varianti che hai elencato in seguito sono tutte diverse, per vari motivi, dall'imperfetto, tutte giuste, ovviamente, ma tutte diverse.

Insomma, dovremmo saperne di più sugli spostamenti di Peter.


----------



## marco.cur

Peter parte dopo la telefonata. Stava partendo, si stava preparando per partire. Quando uno chiama da casa e dice "sto partendo", vuole dire che si accinge a partire.
 In questo caso l'imperfetto non esprime contemporaneità ma una quasi contemporaneità.

Da notare inoltre che l'azione di partire inizia da casa. Infatti ha detto "partiva", non "era in viaggio" per Firenze
Da tenere in conto inoltre che l'azione di partire dura un attimo, se vogliamo spaccare il capello in quattro. Quando apri la porta di casa non sei ancora partito, quando fai il primo passo la partenza è già avvenuta; per cui a rigore con partire sarebbe pressoché impossibile usare l'imperfetto, dovresti telefonare mentre hai le valigie in mano e un piede per aria.


----------



## Ruminante

marco.cur said:


> Quando apri la porta di casa non sei ancora partito, quando fai il primo passo la partenza è già avvenuta; per cui a rigore con partire sarebbe pressoché impossibile usare l'imperfetto, dovresti telefonare mentre hai le valigie in mano e un piede per aria.


Questa e le altre spiegazioni e correzioni sono valide in teoria, ma è molto soggettivo cioè io personalmente non percepisco grossi errori tenendo conto che è lingua parlata, dal momento che un sacco di gente qui a Roma dice e direbbe senza problemi "partiva per Firenze" nel senso di "stava partendo per Firenze" o "si stava mettendo in viaggio per Firenze". Non conosco i termini "tecnici" ma mi pare quasi un senso figurato, cioè raccontare la cosa come se fosse un film o una storia, un modo di parlare romanzato insomma.
Quello che stona molto di più alle mie "orecchie" (siamo su uno schermo, ma con un po' d'immaginazione...) è l'uso del verbo venire invece di andare. Se la persona che parla sta raccontando della telefonata di Peter a una terza persona, mi pare sbagliato dire "se vengo a Firenze" - dovrebbe diventare "se vado a Firenze", no?
Tenendo conto che si tratta di linguaggio parlato, personalmente correggerei cosi':


> Mi domando se il modo delle forme verbal*i* evidenziate in *marrrone *si possono parafrasare con quelle evidenziate in *nero*, e qual è "più corretta", la prima, la seconda o tutte e due?
> EDIT: se vogliamo "esagerare" dobbiamo usare il congiuntivo: "mi domando se le forme verbali si poss*a*no parafrasare ... e quale *sia* ..."
> 
> *1.*
> [Peter] mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Partiva (OK ma ancora meglio "Stava partendo") per Firenze. Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.
> Se*venivo **andavo* a Firenze ci *potevamo *incontrare. (L'imperfetto dà l'idea che la persona *non puo'* andare da Peter)
> Se *venivo **andavo* gli *dovevo *portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.
> 
> *Parafrasi:*
> 
> *2.*
> Mi ha telefonato da Berlino. Partiva per Firenze. Hanno deciso di girare una parte del film sulle colline intorno a Firenze.
> Se *vengo / verrò *a Firenze ci* potremmo *incontrare. (secondo me, futuro vuole futuro; non l'ho ricorretto, ma anche qui naturalmente c'è il discorso sulla scelta del verbo "andare" se la persona sta riportando la telefonata ad una terza persona).
> Se *vengo / verrò andassi *gli *dovrei *portare un Kindle, che aveva imprestato a un suo amico e mai riavuto indietro.


 
Se andavo a Firenze gli dovevo portare... : non è totalmente escluso, ma dà l'idea che non ci andrò.

Se andro' a Firenze gli dovro' portare...: vuol dire che forse ci andro'.

Se andassi a Firenze gli dovrei portare...: è quasi lo stesso del precedente, ma c'è una sfumatura di maggior insicurezza riguardo all'eventualità che la persona vada a Firenze.

Buona domenica


----------



## zipp404

Perfetto.  Adesso è davvero chiaro.  _Molte grazie._


----------



## Ruminante

zipp404 said:


> Perfetto. Adesso è davvero chiaro. _Molte grazie._


 Aspetta a dire che è chiaro, mi sono ricordata di un aspetto dell'imperfetto a cui non avevo pensato: che a volte è usato al posto del congiuntivo imperfetto e del condizionale.
Quindi "Se venivo, ci potevamo incontrare"
potrebbe corrispondere, sempre nel linguaggio parlato (e grammaticalmente scorretto), a "Se venissi, ci potremmo incontrare".
C'è una discussione su questo, 
volevo sapere-vorrei sapere
Saluti


----------



## ciampaonline

Ok io rompo il capello in quattro, comunque è più corretto usare il termine "PRESTARE" piuttosto che "IMPRESTARE"...


----------



## Ruminante

Un po' in ritardo, vorrei darti il benvenuto su questo forum! Io lo trovo incredibilmente interessante. E' come un immenso gioco di squadra in cui ognuno dà un contributo, e invece di due occhi abbiamo mille occhi che guardano e tante teste che pensano, trovano soluzioni e a volte scovano come te un errore che ad altri è sfuggito completamente per qualche ragione! Buon proseguimento su questi schermi


----------



## Necsus

Be', in realtà dipende dal registro. Non si può dire che _imprestare_ non sia corretto, è semplicemente una forma familiare di _prestare_ a cui viene anteposto il prefisso rafforzativo _in-._


----------

